# Need Swim Meet Heat Transfer Designs



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

I need about a dozen different designs for a swim meet and I can't locate anything using google search terms that would make sense. Does anyone have any idea where you can get stock designs for swim meets and events?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I can tell you that there are not any stock swim meet designs. In years past there were some designs available but there was extremely little demand and they eventually became discontinued. You might consider having custom designs made for your needs.


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

squeed said:


> I need about a dozen different designs for a swim meet and I can't locate anything using google search terms that would make sense. Does anyone have any idea where you can get stock designs for swim meets and events?


I would try actionillustrated.com they have a tremendous amount of drawn art that they have done. They can also design something specific for you. I've used them a couple if times and personally like them. 
Hope this helps,
Phil


----------

